# How readily  available are things i need for a PCT?



## SwoleG (Jul 7, 2019)

Ok so the title is pretty self explanatory but let me go a little deeper.I am a NEWBIE so feel free to educate me because this is part of my research.  I have been reading a lot, looking at these forums and watching a TON of videos on PEDs. One of the people i have been watching are Dylan Gemelli vids and he mentions a complete PCT should include 

1)CLomid
2)Nolvadex
3)Ostarine   (MK-2866)
4)Cardarine (GW-501516)
5) hisbrand of organ protector 
6)Aromasin

He goes on to mention many consider his PCT to be way over the top and super safe and annoying. It is OK with me because i want to be over the top super safe with this... 

so my question is how readily available are these products. Can i just get them or do i have to FIND them as well. I want to get all the things for the post cycle therapy before i even think about getting the juice. baby steps.

Also for my first cycle i just plan to do about 300mg for 12 weeks if that helps any. (not planning to cycle anytime soon as im researching still)

feel free to light me up guys if i violated any codes i am a newbie.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2019)

Read a few of the threads on PCT. you don’t need everything listed there but yes, you’ll have to FIND them.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 7, 2019)

You can find them easily.

Lose the cardarine 
Lose the MK
You should already have Aromasin for your cycle
You dont need a liver protector for PCT

300mg a week is pointless

It will shut you down and barely get your levels above the high side of normal.

500mg for 12 to 16 weeks is going to be the most common suggestion you will find.

PCT should only been Nolvadex, Clomid, and aromasin if you are having estrogen issues, which you may not.  

I would recommend blasting HCG between your last test shot and the start of your PCT, but to each their own.


----------



## bvs (Jul 7, 2019)

Firstly, I don't give that Dylan guy much credibility

A pct should include nolvadex, clomid and hcg

First cycle I'd bump it to 500mg but each to their own


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 7, 2019)

bvs said:


> Firstly, I don't give that Dylan guy much credibility



whaaaat brooo?! Have you not seen the fukkin GAINZZZ Gemeli has made using every compound under the sun??? Do you have something against wieghing 112lbs and lookin like road map??? lol i kid, i kid, well not really, Gemeli cracks me up, guy looks absolutely terrible. 

BVS nailed it, Nolv,/Chlomid w/ or w/o hcg for pct, 500/week test 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2019)

I run HCG with Test because I <3 my bawls.


----------



## Trump (Jul 7, 2019)

I love Dylan ignore these haters, the man is huge


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 7, 2019)

The thing I have against Dylan Gemelli is the high school kids that listen to him.  I always see groups of high school kids at the gym talking about SARMS while referencing Gemelli, and it really pisses me off that they buy into his BS.  Congratulations, you're a high school teenager who may screw yourself up for life because you believe every word that comes out of Dylan Gemelli's mouth.


----------



## SwoleG (Jul 7, 2019)

ok cool cool thanks for the replies, much appreciated 

he and a few others mentioned to start low at like 300mg to see how your body reacts. I have actually seen a few vids of people saying start low like 300mg, but many comments saying that's too low to see results...better keep digging


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 7, 2019)

SwoleG said:


> ok cool cool thanks for the replies, much appreciated
> 
> he and a few others mentioned to start low at like 300mg to see how your body reacts. I have actually seen a few vids of people saying start low like 300mg, but many comments saying that's too low to see results...better keep digging



400 is the lowest I ever ran in conjunction with another compound, like nandrolone or equipoise.  When I run test solo, I tended to run it at 500 mg per week.  Now that I am older, I tend to run test at 300 to 500 mg during cycles because if I go any higher, I start to experience blood pressure issues.

I do have a test/tren cycle planned for the latter part of the year, and I plan to just keep my testosterone at my TRT dose while adding in Tren so that both aren't competing for the androgen receptors.  I've seen research saying to run higher test, or keep test low while on tren and have friends who ran it both ways thinking their way was the best way.  In that regard, I figure the only I am going to know is if I try it myself.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 8, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> 400 is the lowest I ever ran in conjunction with another compound, like nandrolone or equipoise.  When I run test solo, I tended to run it at 500 mg per week.  Now that I am older, I tend to run test at 300 to 500 mg during cycles because if I go any higher, I start to experience blood pressure issues.
> 
> I do have a test/tren cycle planned for the latter part of the year, and I plan to just keep my testosterone at my TRT dose while adding in Tren so that both aren't competing for the androgen receptors.  I've seen research saying to run higher test, or keep test low while on tren and have friends who ran it both ways thinking their way was the best way.  In that regard, I figure the only I am going to know is if I try it myself.



My personal experience, and this is honestly just bro science here, but when I run ten higher than test I experience bad sides with libido.. if my test is higher than tren I'm a monster though.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2019)

SwoleG said:


> ok cool cool thanks for the replies, much appreciated
> 
> he and a few others mentioned to start low at like 300mg to see how your body reacts. I have actually seen a few vids of people saying start low like 300mg, but many comments saying that's too low to see results...better keep digging



no need to keep digging, I'm sure 99% of the experienced users on this board will tell ya 500 or bust. ultimately it is your choice, I'll bet you will be wishing you chose 500 tho if you don't...


----------



## SwoleG (Jul 8, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> 400 is the lowest I ever ran in conjunction with another compound, like nandrolone or equipoise.  When I run test solo, I tended to run it at 500 mg per week.  Now that I am older, I tend to run test at 300 to 500 mg during cycles because if I go any higher, I start to experience blood pressure issues.
> 
> I do have a test/tren cycle planned for the latter part of the year, and I plan to just keep my testosterone at my TRT dose while adding in Tren so that both aren't competing for the androgen receptors.  I've seen research saying to run higher test, or keep test low while on tren and have friends who ran it both ways thinking their way was the best way.  In that regard, I figure the only I am going to know is if I try it myself.



Coolman thanks for the info on your experiences. I definitely aint running any compounds other than testosterone my first run, wanna do this a step at a time and see how my body reacts to exactly what


----------



## SwoleG (Jul 8, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> no need to keep digging, I'm sure 99% of the experienced users on this board will tell ya 500 or bust. ultimately it is your choice, I'll bet you will be wishing you chose 500 tho if you don't...



This is what i keep reading on this forum. 500 mg or your wasting your time...thanks for input bro


----------



## Mythos (Jul 14, 2019)

SwoleG said:


> Ok so the title is pretty self explanatory but let me go a little deeper.I am a NEWBIE so feel free to educate me because this is part of my research.  I have been reading a lot, looking at these forums and watching a TON of videos on PEDs. One of the people i have been watching are Dylan Gemelli vids and he mentions a complete PCT should include
> 
> 1)CLomid
> 2)Nolvadex
> ...



No no no, only 1 and 2! No suppressive sarms during PCT, you really don't need an AI either, and the organ protector is bullshit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2019)

garbage research pct is easy to get but the good pharma stuff the actually works aint so easy


----------



## SwoleG (Jul 22, 2019)

Mythos said:


> No no no, only 1 and 2! No suppressive sarms during PCT, you really don't need an AI either, and the organ protector is bullshit


I've been speaking with a very very  experienced person and he told me just 1 & 2 as well. He even said the HCG many on here mention really isnt needed either.


----------



## SwoleG (Jul 22, 2019)

yeah he said many would talk shit about his PCT lol


----------

